# Ever seen better beading than this???



## Jesse74 (Jul 19, 2008)

So like the title inquires, have you ever seen beading better than this?? I mean, take a close look at the beading here and you'll see what I'm talking about. Some of the normal-sized beads are almost round! Also, take into consideration that this is the hood of Truck Norris (my detail wagon) and it's wrapped in 3D carbon fiber vinyl! IOW, it's beading like that on a "bumpy" surface! Furthermore, this is only the first coat... they say that this sealant really locks things up with the 2nd coat...





































Here's where you can really see the roundness





































I wanted to dampen my MF after removing this stuff because it left slight traces of itself on the carbon fiber, but this is what I got when I applied some water to it . This stuff doesn't like water at all!










Nice little perfect sphere sitting there... nice.









Check out the bead on the left... you can see my house in the reflection .










Sorry guys, I know you're probably itching to know what it is that's making water bead that tightly but I have to be a teasing little koont right now because this sealant is still in the development stages which means it isn't quite ready for the market yet, but all will be reveled in good time. If this isn't even the final version of this I can't wait to test the final version!!


----------



## sargent (Aug 25, 2009)

Nice shots.
What lens you used?


----------



## amiller (Jan 1, 2009)

Only with g-techniq C1 










It does look very good though. Any difference between the CF and Paint Laquer?


----------



## Planet Man (Apr 12, 2008)

That is a tough one Jesse. There are some awesome beading shots on DW


----------



## Planet Man (Apr 12, 2008)

amiller said:


> Only with g-techniq C1
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Nice uniformity:thumb:


----------



## chillly (Jun 25, 2009)

Big teeeeeeeeese


----------



## alan_mcc (Oct 28, 2008)

*clears throat*


----------



## Ultra (Feb 25, 2006)

Is that a cf bonnet on a doblo ??


----------



## Jesse74 (Jul 19, 2008)

alan_mcc said:


> *clears throat*


Wow, very nice!! What is that and what's it on?



dennis said:


> Is that a cf bonnet on a doblo ??


Yep, that's my Dobló "Truck Norris" my detailasaurus !


----------



## Jesse74 (Jul 19, 2008)

sargent said:


> Nice shots.
> What lens you used?


Thanks! It's a crappy Samsung 6 MP digital !


----------



## buff not enuf (Sep 29, 2008)

Spill the beans.


----------



## alan_mcc (Oct 28, 2008)

It's on a (metal) drum cymbal, and it's one coat of Banana Armour i think.


----------



## Jesse74 (Jul 19, 2008)

alan_mcc said:


> It's on a (metal) drum cymbal, and it's one coat of Banana Armour i think.


Ahh a fellow drummer?  Hmm, never seen BA bead like that on a car .


----------



## Ross (Apr 25, 2007)

I kinda know who the manufacturer is,well where they are based but I better not say because Jesse will be mad with me:lol:


----------



## Jesse74 (Jul 19, 2008)

buff not enuf said:


> Spill the beans.


All in good time my friend...


----------



## alan_mcc (Oct 28, 2008)

Clever Nickname said:


> Ahh a fellow drummer?  Hmm, never seen BA bead like that on a car .


Yes and me neither must be something to do with the metal I imagine!

That's it on paint with a coat of DG105 undeneath too.


----------



## Tiauguinho (May 1, 2007)

Zymöl Concours:


----------



## Jesse74 (Jul 19, 2008)

Tiauguinho said:


> Zymöl Concours:


Nice! Shame it will fade after a couple of washes though . I pumped out 10 wash n' drys today and beading was still the same...


----------



## sim L (Jan 3, 2010)

Zymol concours fades after 2 washes?


----------



## Jesse74 (Jul 19, 2008)

sim L said:


> Zymol concours fades after 2 washes?


Once all the oils have evaporated/been washed off, most waxes lose their initial "wow" beading. They still bead well, but not like they do right after the wax has been applied.


----------



## sargent (Aug 25, 2009)

Not bad for a compact!


----------



## deej (Jun 18, 2006)

Sorry to be sceptical but any clean surface beads water...

Also any MF beads water exactly the same as that, go try it!


----------



## Jesse74 (Jul 19, 2008)

deej said:


> Sorry to be sceptical but any clean surface beads water...
> 
> Also any MF beads water exactly the same as that, go try it!


It's OK if you're skeptical... to each his own, right ? Any clean surface beads water like that? Well then I suppose I'll clean my car again and leave the wax out completely next time . What MF's are you using that keep a drop of water in a perfect circle and that shoot that drop of water around like a pinball when moved? I'll make sure not to buy any of those!


----------



## ipwn (Dec 1, 2009)

This is exactly how products get completely blown out of proportion and utterly overrated !


----------



## VIPER (May 30, 2007)

Clever Nickname said:


> It's OK if you're skeptical... to each his own, right ? Any clean surface beads water like that? Well then I suppose I'll clean my car again and leave the wax out completely next time . What MF's are you using that keep a drop of water in a perfect circle and that shoot that drop of water around like a pinball when moved? I'll make sure not to buy any of those!


No, he didn't say 'like that', he said it beads water - and he's quite correct, it does. No need to be so defensive :thumb:


----------



## Bratwurst (Jan 23, 2009)

After melting and de-canting Colli waxes










The roof of the Mini - Heritage and Red Mist I think.


----------



## spooks (Sep 7, 2009)

ipwn said:


> This is exactly how products get completely blown out of proportion and utterly overrated !


By showing pictures of beading?

I dont see a product name, any claims of durability or claims to be the best in the world, he asked if you had seen better beading or not

I think anyone that knows of Jesse and his work, know that he doesnt bs, or hype anything that doesnt deserve it, he was using the current flavour of the month (Migliore) long before anyone here


----------



## Jesse74 (Jul 19, 2008)

ipwn said:


> This is exactly how products get completely blown out of proportion and utterly overrated !


?? Because I asked if anyone has ever seen better beading than this? Dude, first of all, this stuff doesn't have a name because it's an experimental product. So therefore I _can't_ tell you what it is. Even if I told you the chemist's name who made it, you still can't buy it yet. Would it make you happy if I told you where it will come from IF it ever makes it to the market?

This is the stage of product development where one tries to find out if there's something else on the market similar to it or IOW, what the competition is like. How can it be improved? Etc., etc. and this is part of what this forum is for no? Product research? Being that my friend doesn't speak English very well, I opted to do a little research for him. No need to get uptight about it mate .


----------



## Jesse74 (Jul 19, 2008)

Viper said:


> No, he didn't 'like that', he said it beads water - and he's quite correct, it does. No need to be so defensive :thumb:


Yes, I know a clean surface will bead water, but the main concern of this thread what "better than this" so I felt his statements both about the hood and the MF were irrelevant.


----------



## Cquartz (Jan 31, 2009)

Jesse
you know well what i am thinking of those droplets beading.
and the Zymol picture is the worst case.


----------



## Jesse74 (Jul 19, 2008)

Aquartz said:


> Jesse
> you know well what i am thinking of those droplets beading.
> and the Zymol picture is the worst case.


 Yeah I know, Avi! We'll see how it fairs though!


----------



## Jesse74 (Jul 19, 2008)

wee_green_mini said:


> After melting and de-canting Colli waxes
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Heritage and Red Mist look fantastic!


----------



## Jesse74 (Jul 19, 2008)

wee_green_mini said:


>


Heritage and Red Mist look fantastic!


----------



## Tiauguinho (May 1, 2007)

Aquartz said:


> Jesse
> you know well what i am thinking of those droplets beading.
> and the Zymol picture is the worst case.


If beading is so bad for you, then why does your avatar have beads?


----------



## Cquartz (Jan 31, 2009)

Tiauguinho said:


> If beading is so bad for you, then why does your avatar have beads?


i didnt say it so bad for me, there is huge difference between super hydrophobic(my avatar) to hydrophobic(jesse pics) , i love Super hydrophobic!:thumb:


----------



## Tiauguinho (May 1, 2007)

Aquartz said:


> i didnt say it so bad for me, there is huge difference between super hydrophobic(my avatar) to hydrophobic(jesse pics) , i love Super hydrophobic!:thumb:


To be honest, I find sheeting more efficient in keeping the car clean, no doubt on that. However, I love me some organized beads on my car


----------



## Jesse74 (Jul 19, 2008)

Tiauguinho said:


> To be honest, I find sheeting more efficient in keeping the car clean, no doubt on that. However, I love me some organized beads on my car


+1 and beading is also nice if you can take the car for a spin to air dry it !


----------



## Gruffs (Dec 10, 2007)

It'll have a lot to do with the type of surface as well.

The sealant/wax is hydrophobic so it repells water. If it is a rougher surface, there will be more peaks for the surface tension to sit on making the contact angle appear to be greater. Hence why on the fibres of the MF (a normal MF is made of plastic and still repells water, it's getting the water between the fibres that makes them absorb it).

On smooth, polished paint, the lower, smoother peaks in the surface will still repel the water but there will be a greater surface area in contact with the water, spreading the tension and making it appear flatter even though the same amount of hydrophobocity exists.

If you look at a lotus plant, the surface is not shiny, it's waxy and opaque, because the surface is rougher. Making it more hydrophobic. Coat those in a hydrophobic material and they do this.


----------



## Blazebro (May 18, 2007)

Jesse, I think you know what I'm going to say about those beads...................





I Want, I Want, I Want.


----------



## Jesse74 (Jul 19, 2008)

Gruffs said:


> It'll have a lot to do with the type of surface as well.
> 
> The sealant/wax is hydrophobic so it repells water. If it is a rougher surface, there will be more peaks for the surface tension to sit on making the contact angle appear to be greater. Hence why on the fibres of the MF (a normal MF is made of plastic and still repells water, it's getting the water between the fibres that makes them absorb it).
> 
> ...


True, good point! I'll try to get some pics of this stuff on a normal painted surface soon.


----------



## craigyd01 (Mar 12, 2010)

Amazing pics! :thumb:


----------



## buff not enuf (Sep 29, 2008)

Have you still got that Vintage 2oz.


Clever Nickname said:


> All in good time my friend...


----------



## Jesse74 (Jul 19, 2008)

buff not enuf said:


> Have you still got that Vintage 2oz.


Actually it's about 7 oz. :thumb: yep!


----------



## buff not enuf (Sep 29, 2008)

Hmmmmmmmmm


----------



## Jesse74 (Jul 19, 2008)

buff not enuf said:


> Hmmmmmmmmm


You know you want it...


----------



## buff not enuf (Sep 29, 2008)

You have PM .


Clever Nickname said:


> You know you want it...


----------



## Gruffs (Dec 10, 2007)

Clever Nickname said:


> True, good point! I'll try to get some pics of this stuff on a normal painted surface soon.


Sorry,

I didn't mean to detract from what is obviously a very hydrophobic coating.


----------



## perm (Oct 26, 2005)

Great pic....

however.... Nanolex can do this...........


----------



## Jesse74 (Jul 19, 2008)

Gruffs said:


> Sorry,
> 
> I didn't mean to detract from what is obviously a very hydrophobic coating.


 No worries mate!


----------



## Jesse74 (Jul 19, 2008)

perm said:


> Great pic....
> 
> however.... Nanolex can do this...........


Looks great! Yep, I've played with Nanolex too . Dunno, these are pretty close...


----------



## PJS (Aug 18, 2007)

Looks interesting Jesse, will be watching out for further developments.


----------



## deej (Jun 18, 2006)

Clever Nickname said:


> It's OK if you're skeptical... to each his own, right ? Any clean surface beads water like that? Well then I suppose I'll clean my car again and leave the wax out completely next time . What MF's are you using that keep a drop of water in a perfect circle and that shoot that drop of water around like a pinball when moved? I'll make sure not to buy any of those!


If you spray water on a car you have just fully corrected I guarantee it will bead water like that...

I'm not trying to make trouble but to try and create hype around a product based on its ability to bead water alone is quite silly.


----------



## tony2 (Jan 31, 2010)

wee_green_mini said:


> After melting and de-canting Colli waxes
> 
> 
> 
> ...


This 1 For me:thumb:

Hmmmmmmm Dunno whats Happened i was on about the mini


----------



## Cquartz (Jan 31, 2009)

Clever Nickname said:


> +1 and beading is also nice if you can take the car for a spin to air dry it !


Hahahah ! , Exactly !! , spin some air, drive the car at 50mph ,or blow out some air .... but what will happen if you dont ??!!


----------



## waterbutler (Apr 10, 2009)

wee_green_mini said:


> After melting and de-canting Colli waxes
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Wow the beads on your mini look like marbles:thumb:


----------



## buldy (Feb 17, 2010)

Very nice beeding photos


----------



## Sonic (Jun 28, 2007)

Very nice, i'll be interested to know what this is and what it costs when its released 

I'd also be interested to see a video of running water sheeting off it.


----------



## Jesse74 (Jul 19, 2008)

deej said:


> If you spray water on a car you have just fully corrected I guarantee it will bead water like that...
> 
> I'm not trying to make trouble but to try and create hype around a product based on its ability to bead water alone is quite silly.


Well I have detailed a _couple_ of cars before, so yes I'm well aware of the fact that beading does occur on a freshly polished surface. I think you're overlooking the fact that the beading in question... >>










(The beading that shows more than 60-65% of a sphere, perhaps more ^^) ...is not on a freshly polished surface; it's on a 3D carbon fiber wrap that's rather porous and not so easy to wax. It may seem to you that I'm "creating hype" but I'm merely doing some homework, because this may be something that I will invest in later on. What I'm looking for in this post is something along the lines of, "Yes Jesse, I've seen 'X' product do something similar." If I'd have said something like, "This is the best stuff I've ever used and nothing in the world beads better!!! Muhahaha!!" I would expect the naysayers to be on me like stink on sh1t, but I didn't so your negativity and "inadvertently" calling me silly for posting something that I found extraordinary, is completely unwarranted.



Aquartz said:


> Hahahah ! , Exactly !! , spin some air, drive the car at 50mph ,or blow out some air .... but what will happen if you dont ??!!


Yep, I know what will happen .



Sonic said:


> Very nice, i'll be interested to know what this is and what it costs when its released
> 
> I'd also be interested to see a video of running water sheeting off it.


Thanks Sonic! I'll try to do a test this weekend and get a video!


----------



## christian900se (Nov 10, 2009)

It is pretty unbelievable that people are critical of the fact that you are sharing this, it is informative and is a preview for a new product. If this product is as good as this when released and people start posting rave reviews, will they have killed it with the hype? It would be a shame if posts like this were to stop because the posters would just be hassled by others when certainly no harm is done in sharing this, especially because is posted for the benefit of members here.

That is some great beading for a sealant btw, what kind of durability is expected?


----------



## Porta (Jan 3, 2007)

I will keep my eye on this post, Jesse


----------



## Jesse74 (Jul 19, 2008)

christian900se said:


> It is pretty unbelievable that people are critical of the fact that you are sharing this, it is informative and is a preview for a new product. If this product is as good as this when released and people start posting rave reviews, will they have killed it with the hype? It would be a shame if posts like this were to stop because the posters would just be hassled by others when certainly no harm is done in sharing this, especially because is posted for the benefit of members here.
> 
> That is some great beading for a sealant btw, what kind of durability is expected?


Thank you Christian! My sentiments exactly . So, I've used this stuff on my wife's car, too and it's gone through 10 back-to-back (and I manhandled it when I washed it to see if it would "rub" off) wash and drys with a soap that's NOT pH neutral and there's been no visible signs of product deterioration. Will keep all those interested posted!



Porta said:


> I will keep my eye on this post, Jesse


 Hope to have something final pretty soon!


----------



## Jai (Mar 16, 2010)

christian900se said:


> It is pretty unbelievable that people are critical of the fact that you are sharing this, it is informative and is a preview for a new product. If this product is as good as this when released and people start posting rave reviews, will they have killed it with the hype? It would be a shame if posts like this were to stop because the posters would just be hassled by others when certainly no harm is done in sharing this, especially because is posted for the benefit of members here.
> 
> That is some great beading for a sealant btw, what kind of durability is expected?


+1 :thumb:


----------



## spooks (Sep 7, 2009)

If Jesse posted up sheeting, some folks would want beading, you post up beading , they want sheeting, you do a review on wax they say sealants better, you do sealant they say wax, you just cant please some folks! Especially the ones that look at just the pictures and dont read the script!

Some call it hype, some call it research, everyone has an opinion and thats what he asked for I suppose


----------



## christian900se (Nov 10, 2009)

Clever Nickname said:


> Thank you Christian! My sentiments exactly . So, I've used this stuff on my wife's car, too and it's gone through 10 back-to-back (and I manhandled it when I washed it to see if it would "rub" off) wash and drys with a soap that's NOT pH neutral and there's been no visible signs of product deterioration. Will keep all those interested posted!


You're welcome Jesse. As for the product, I am truely a sucker for beading and I don't know why because I complain sometimes when I have to deal with water spots, yet I still want more beading.


----------



## Guest (Mar 18, 2010)

Pics on paint would be great if possible.

Beads look lovely, however the pic that is further away seems to show water 'settling'. It might just be how it looks from distance. Will look forward to following the progress. Can't help but think this product will respond differently - and possibly better - on paint. Good luck and keep us posted.


----------



## outcastjack (Apr 20, 2009)

this looks amazing keep us posted. willl be very interested to find out more, particually price etc.


----------



## buff not enuf (Sep 29, 2008)

Lusso Oro


----------



## IDwash&wax (May 1, 2010)

I got water beading on my car after rain but in the morning. it left lot of make dust all over the paint.


----------

